

Services you should be using: CloudSponge contacts importer - ishi

http://www.cloudsponge.com/<p>Previously I've used OpenInviter to import user contacts, but it tends to break and remains broken for months. I've switched to CloudSponge and now everyone's happy.<p>- Works with the 4 major webmail services plus Outlook and Mac Address Book<p>- Very simple to integrate<p>- Looks good out of the box, but can be customized<p>- You can choose to use their API directly for full control<p>Pricing is $25 per month (first month is free).<p>Disclaimer: I'm not associated with CloudSponge in any way, just a fan.
======
circuitfive
Thanks for the shout out ishi.

I'm the Founder of CloudSponge, if any HN people have questions just drop me a
line.

